# Hartal doors



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

We have a nexxo t660 and would like to have a hartel door fitted but the dealer does not think we can do this.Has anyone changed there door .

Kind regards
Barts


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

My guess is that there would be a lot of complications.

Does a Hartal door fit the opening? Is the frame on your van strong enough to support the hinge locations and the striking plate on the other side? Probably not, I imagine the opening (frame) and door are paired or the opening is designed for a specific door. If you could fit it it would need painting, your van seems to be Gold, matching that could be a nightmare.

All in all not worth the bother and maybe not possible at all. I can see why the dealer isn't interested in trying to do it, Alan.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Burstner offer the Hartal door as an optional extra on new Nexxo motorhomes, so it should be possible. 

As erneboy points out, matching the paint might be tricky or expensive.

If you travel abroad, having it done at the Burstner factory might be an option. They have a large workshop, but you have to book well ahead. Try asking them.

Sandy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Wouldn't you assume that the opening and framing would be made to match whatever door was going to be fitted? In other words once the van is built it may be too late? Alan.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Wouldn't you assume that the opening and framing would be made to match whatever door was going to be fitted? In other words once the van is built it may be too late? Alan.


You may be right, but it won't do any harm for the OP to ask.

Sandy


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

whats so special about that door??


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought the question had been asked and the dealer wasn't keen to try, Alan.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening, 

This is not a question a dealer may ever get asked, so I very much doubt you will will be able to find a dealer who will confirm whether its possible. Without two doors and frames side by side there will be no way to easily determine the workload required as its unlikely to be a straight swap and will only work if the Hartal door is larger than your existing one.

You would want to order the door and frame (if this was an option then it may already be in gold), flyscreen (if applicable) and decals (if applicable) from a Burstner dealer, however this will be very expensive and I would expect a minimum of £1500 for parts, plus labour.

Why do you want to change doors?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Is it just difficult to close? I know from personal experience that doors are often very badly adjusted even when a dealer has played with it.
My own was damaged and still not closing without difficulty when I bought it from Carol.
Slamming the door especially is counter productive as it tends to bounce off the door seal and still fails to latch.
Mine now closes with ease and I close it to the last inch before giving a short tug 8)


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Two thoughts.
Ask Burstner in Germany if the new door can be retro fitted. At least then you will know if it is a practical proposition.

There are several companies who specialise in fitting doors for handicapped people; oversize or otherwise. They may be able to offer advice about price and practicality, if they know the detail of the replacement door.

Alan


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

*Hartel Doors*

Thanks so much to everyone for taking the time to reply to my question. We have emailed Burstner and would be quite willing to go to the factory and have it fitted. Why change the door you ask.
We think the door locking system is much better two locks instead of one, the window gives more light and you can see who is at the door before opening also seems a much more solid door. We will see what Burstner has to say and will let you know. Thanks again for your help.

Kind regards 
Barts


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

*Hartel Doors*

Just to keep you informed we have just had a reply from Burstner.
(This can be done your dealer should be able to quote, it will need a new door frame) We did expect that the door frame would need to be changed.
Getting quotes as we speak so, Chris from Premier perhaps you could look into this as well.

Kind regards

Barts


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Interesting. Please let us know the prices you are quoted, Alan.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Barts, 

Our technicians have provided an initial estimate that from experience that replacing doors and frames like for like under warranty can take up to three / three and a half hours.

Did Burstner advise whether the aperture would require any modification to enable the new frame to fit? This would determine whether any additional labour would be required to allow for any complications.

I would however recommend that any work required to replace the door is undertaken by the dealer that supplies and accepts delivery of the door; i.e. your preferred Burstner dealer which will minimise the chance of incurring delivery damage and also any shipping costs to third party addresses.

I hope this helps,

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello Chris

I agree that we should have this all done through a Burstner dealer, however I need to have confidence that this is something that they could do. So far I am getting some negative vibes about carrying out the work. Burstner has said that this can be done and having got the ZFA and WBU Numbers I have to assume that they know the vehicle details.

We would much rather have this done in the UK and by a local agent, do you think that you could do this? If so can you please PM me so that I can give you the vehicle details.

Thank you


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Leave well enough alone is my advice, Alan.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Barts, 

I expect our technicians would have the same reservations as the those at the other dealers you have spoken to as this is an enquiry we, like them are likely not to have received or undertaken before. Even though a technician may be experienced and capable of changing a door for an identical door, replacing it with an alternative presents many unknowns where their reservations would stem from; 

Will it fit? Burstner have said yes, but no indication of whats involved; yes doesn't necessarily mean a direct replacement.
What condition is the door frame in?
How do the aperture dimensions compare?
Will any modifications be required?
Will the internal frame foul any internal furniture or flyscreen?
Does the door retainer on the body need relocating and old screw holes repaired?
What happens if it doesn't fit? It's an expensive risk for the dealer and customer as the door could not be returned to Burstner.

These reservations could be cleared up to an extent by a franchised dealer requesting technical assistance from Burstner to clarify these points where possible. If they are not willing to pursue this then I would respond to the email you received from Burstner to request the technical drawings and specifications for both the doors and the side body panels for comparison and asking if they can advise what work would be required. I would then provide this to your dealer so side by side comparisons of Burstners with both doors fitted can be taken so a more direct assessment can be made to assess suitability. It's possible through warranty claims they may also have both doors stored for spares etc for such a comparison. I think this may provide sufficient assurances for them to continue and pursue this for you.

I'm confident our technicians are capable, however as we are not Burstner dealers we do not have the technical access and parts ordering systems and discounts available to us that a franchised dealer will have to support them in such an endeavour so I would still recommend that due to the nature of the installation this is undertaken by a Burstner dealer.

Regards,
Chris


----------

